# new york to portland



## longtrip (Nov 3, 2006)

My recent journey from new york to portland via chicago (lake shore limited and empire builder) was fantastic. I ended up getting a roomette for the chicago to portland section and I sadly cancelled the return and flew back to new york to spend more time in oregon. I had initially been worried about riding all the way across the country in coach and not having a shower for three days. I don’t think it would have been so bad after all, but i found the roomette to be very comfortable and i slept very well, and enjoyed staying clean. But I would not hesitate doing the whole thing again all in coach. I could bring a lot of sandwiches and apples and oranges and be fine in coach. Having the meals included though was very nice and the food was very good. Pretty much all of the staff were exceptionally friendly and professional throughout the journey. It was a little sad that we stopped for quite a long time just before the glacier national park in Montana, after having made up for a previous delay, and then incurring another delay. So I only caught a vague glimpse of the scenery there since it had gotten dark. I think to fully enjoy that area one must travel in june or july to have maximum daylight.

Three or four hours in Chicago was enough time to take a subway from near union station to the north Michigan avenue area and walk around and enjoy the city, the big luggage was checked through from ny to Portland with no problems (except that retrieving luggage in Portland is a bit chaotic).

Riding the train is a great experience and I am very much hoping to be able to enjoy more trips on Amtrak in the future. The vast views of the mountains and prairies out west, the everyday life going by your window on the outskirts of Chicago, everything is fascinating when seen from the train. My favorite scenery on the whole trip though was the first couple of hours along the Hudson river in the afternoon sunshine.


----------



## XNWA (Dec 10, 2006)

longstrip said:


> My recent journey from new york to Portland via Chicago (lake shore limited and empire builder) was fantastic. I ended up getting a roomette for the Chicago to Portland section and I sadly cancelled the return and flew back to new york to spend more time in Oregon. I had initially been worried about riding all the way across the country in coach and not having a shower for three days. I don’t think it would have been so bad after all, but i found the roomette to be very comfortable and i slept very well, and enjoyed staying clean. But I would not hesitate doing the whole thing again all in coach. I could bring a lot of sandwiches and apples and oranges and be fine in coach. Having the meals included though was very nice and the food was very good. Pretty much all of the staff were exceptionally friendly and professional throughout the journey. It was a little sad that we stopped for quite a long time just before the glacier national park in Montana, after having made up for a previous delay, and then incurring another delay. So I only caught a vague glimpse of the scenery there since it had gotten dark. I think to fully enjoy that area one must travel in June or July to have maximum daylight.
> Three or four hours in Chicago was enough time to take a subway from near union station to the north Michigan avenue area and walk around and enjoy the city, the big luggage was checked through from ny to Portland with no problems (except that retrieving luggage in Portland is a bit chaotic).
> 
> Riding the train is a great experience and I am very much hoping to be able to enjoy more trips on Amtrak in the future. The vast views of the mountains and prairies out west, the everyday life going by your window on the outskirts of Chicago, everything is fascinating when seen from the train. My favorite scenery on the whole trip though was the first couple of hours along the Hudson river in the afternoon sunshine.


Do you feel that a roomette would be satisfactory for a couple of short stature and medium height. What would we miss by not getting a bedroom besides the price? :lol: The trip will be the EB from Chi to Sea.


----------



## racer1735 (Dec 10, 2006)

XNWA said:


> longstrip said:
> 
> 
> > My recent journey from new york to Portland via Chicago (lake shore limited and empire builder) was fantastic. I ended up getting a roomette for the Chicago to Portland section and I sadly cancelled the return and flew back to new york to spend more time in Oregon. I had initially been worried about riding all the way across the country in coach and not having a shower for three days. I don’t think it would have been so bad after all, but i found the roomette to be very comfortable and i slept very well, and enjoyed staying clean. But I would not hesitate doing the whole thing again all in coach. I could bring a lot of sandwiches and apples and oranges and be fine in coach. Having the meals included though was very nice and the food was very good. Pretty much all of the staff were exceptionally friendly and professional throughout the journey. It was a little sad that we stopped for quite a long time just before the glacier national park in Montana, after having made up for a previous delay, and then incurring another delay. So I only caught a vague glimpse of the scenery there since it had gotten dark. I think to fully enjoy that area one must travel in June or July to have maximum daylight.
> ...


A roomette would probably be perfect for two people. You will have to upholstered chairs (facing each other) and a pair of bunk beds. You will get everything a bedroom would provide except the room will be 1/2 the width...but you are usually sitting down when in your compartment anyway. I'm sure someone will post a link to the Amtrak site which shows depictions of the various accomodations. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## yarrow (Dec 11, 2006)

we have done this trip several times with 2 people to a roomette and never felt cramped. you don't have an in room bathroom or shower but they are nearby. hasn't been a problem for us.


----------

